# Curious...



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

fishinDon said:


> Further, why is the lobby that represents these groups pushing for more? Is it that the vocal few have lost touch with those that they represent?


In my opinion, yes...


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

fishinDon said:


> The more responses I read in this thread (and a couple others that went around recently), the more interesting it gets.
> 
> It appears that many fly guys don't really want special regs water, which really makes me wonder why we have it? Further, why is the lobby that represents these groups pushing for more? Is it that the vocal few have lost touch with those that they represent?


There was a polll once that asked if the Deer Hunters on MS.com was a good representation of Deer Hunters across the state.........the majority said no.

The same thing may apply to fly fishing.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Stream habitat improvements,conservation and moderation.Rusty talked it and walked it.He told me onr day that the holy waters were being overused-but this was never a suprize to me.His cleanup days,stream improvement work bees and constant vigil is a big reason as to why perhaps we still have a great fishery in the Au Sable,its not because of flies only water.We as sportsman need to continue on with this mission whether it be on the holy water,or the rapala water.(biggggg,i mean biggg fish reside here!!!oops,gettin off track....:yikes


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

2PawsRiver said:


> There was a polll once that asked if the Deer Hunters on MS.com was a good representation of Deer Hunters across the state.........the majority said no.
> 
> The same thing may apply to fly fishing.


Definitely agree with that, but in regards to flies only regulations, I honestly don't think the majority of fly fisherman want it.

I would guess roughly 60% of "fly fisherman" are the type that just fish a handful of times each year and typically hire a guide, obviously to a client a "guide" might as well be God. This means whatever that guide claims is best, it might as well be written in stone.

My opinion, the issues lies in a handful of guides and pre-madonna's that are high up in Michigan TU, not with the anglers themselves...

Just my opinion...


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the idea. Just don't think it goes far enough. It is vital that we protect the resource to the maimun degree, so in addition to being dry flies only, all hooks should be required to be straight.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Rasputin said:


> I love the idea. Just don't think it goes far enough. It is vital that we protect the resource to the maimun degree, so in addition to being dry flies only, all hooks should be required to be straight.


I remember reading an article many years about a fairly famous flyfisherman who recommended that after you tied your dry flies that you cut off the whole barb and fished it that way so no fish would be injured. He said that he just got his pleasure out of fooling the fish. And for the life of me I cannot remember his name.

Bob


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

fishinDon said:


> The more responses I read in this thread (and a couple others that went around recently), the more interesting it gets.
> 
> It appears that many fly guys don't really want special regs water, which really makes me wonder why we have it? Further, why is the lobby that represents these groups pushing for more? Is it that the vocal few have lost touch with those that they represent?


Greed man! (All for me and none for you.)
Have you ever been on the holy waters? Thats a different bunch there now. Noses sit high on the faces that have overtaken that stretch of river. During hatches you dont even dare float this stretch. Unless of course you have an Ausable river boat with a couple of kahki safari hats sitting in it. Or you dont mind having a few sarcastic chats as you pass by. I have floated past peoples cabins on this stretch and read the signs that says paddlers stir up the water and ruins the fishing habitat. makes me wonder about all those boots wading in front of their cabins.
I fly fish exclusively but dont put me in with that crowd.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Rasputin said:


> I love the idea. Just don't think it goes far enough. It is vital that we protect the resource to the maimun degree, so in addition to being dry flies only, all hooks should be required to be straight.




The most protective regs that are the easiest to enforce are "no fishing," I'm sure no one here would like to see a bunch of those sections scattered all over the state in the name of protecting the resource.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> There was a polll once that asked if the Deer Hunters on MS.com was a good representation of Deer Hunters across the state.........the majority said no.
> 
> The same thing may apply to fly fishing.


I would venture to guess that you are correct 2Paws, that the MS crowd is not a perfect representation of hunters/fishermen as a whole in this state. My guess is the crowd here is probably a little more conservation minded than the general public, but I could be way off...at least it seems that way on the deer hunting side of the house.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> Greed man! (All for me and none for you.)
> Have you ever been on the holy waters? Thats a different bunch there now. Noses sit high on the faces that have overtaken that stretch of river. During hatches you dont even dare float this stretch. Unless of course you have an Ausable river boat with a couple of kahki safari hats sitting in it. Or you dont mind having a few sarcastic chats as you pass by. I have floated past peoples cabins on this stretch and read the signs that says paddlers stir up the water and ruins the fishing habitat. makes me wonder about all those boots wading in front of their cabins.
> I fly fish exclusively but dont put me in with that crowd.


Man,you are right on!
Acouple of years ago I was sitting on the bank bove the whirpool,it was a typical day on the H.W.-i was content to just sit and contemplate life for a bit.This older guy came wading downstream and got dangerously close (if you have ever been upstream of the whirlpool,you'll understand)to the big swirling waters.I politely offered my two cents worth,stating that Au Sable river water can be quite cold,even on a hot day as such.I got the typical sarcastic "ive got more time fishin this river than you got sittin on the crapper" speech. To this day and dont know if it was his undermined footing,or the 35lbs of gadgitry that hung from his neck and chest that resulted in him having to swim for it!!:evil:REDEMTION in its finest!!! 
You are correct when saying they are a different kind there.Most are from out of state,and quite frankly dont know or care a damn for conservation or stream ethics!! 
Bottom line is also that if i dont like the rules or the area,i shouldnt fish there,for there are folks who do. I avoid the stretch.(did i mention really bigggg trout earlier in the rapala water!!!??:yikes


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

doogie mac said:


> Man,you are right on!
> Acouple of years ago I was sitting on the bank bove the whirpool,it was a typical day on the H.W.-i was content to just sit and contemplate life for a bit.This older guy came wading downstream and got dangerously close (if you have ever been upstream of the whirlpool,you'll understand)to the big swirling waters.I politely offered my two cents worth,stating that Au Sable river water can be quite cold,even on a hot day as such.I got the typical sarcastic "ive got more time fishin this river than you got sittin on the crapper" speech. To this day and dont know if it was his undermined footing,or the 35lbs of gadgitry that hung from his neck and chest that resulted in him having to swim for it!!:evil:REDEMTION in its finest!!!
> You are correct when saying they are a different kind there.Most are from out of state,and quite frankly dont know or care a damn for conservation or stream ethics!!
> Bottom line is also that if i dont like the rules or the area,i shouldnt fish there,for there are folks who do. I avoid the stretch.(did i mention really bigggg trout earlier in the rapala water!!!??:yikes


 lots of whisperings going on about wanting to extend the waters from town down to the dam. So much for taking a 4 year old out with a bucket of worms and catching some trout.


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Great, as if (almost) the entire North Branch, existing HW and South Branch were not enough .


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

doogie mac said:


> Stream habitat improvements,conservation and moderation.Rusty talked it and walked it.He told me onr day that the holy waters were being overused-but this was never a suprize to me.His cleanup days,stream improvement work bees and constant vigil is a big reason as to why perhaps we still have a great fishery in the Au Sable,its not because of flies only water.We as sportsman need to continue on with this mission whether it be on the holy water,or the rapala water.(biggggg,i mean biggg fish reside here!!!oops,gettin off track....:yikes


BTW - I think you hit the nail on the head with this one...I've read a couple studies that indicate that habitat improvement will do far more for fish numbers and size than regulations - especially for brown trout - since browns are not nearly as susceptible to angling pressure as other trout species, like brookies or cutthroats...

I'm all for habitat improvement, and if TU didn't engage in "trout-politics," I'd be a member.
Don


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

fishinDon said:


> BTW - I think you hit the nail on the head with this one...I've read a couple studies that indicate that habitat improvement will do far more for fish numbers and size than regulations - especially for brown trout - since browns are not nearly as susceptible to angling pressure as other trout species, like brookies or cutthroats...
> 
> I'm all for habitat improvement, and if TU didn't engage in "trout-politics," I'd be a member.
> Don


 yupper,I as wellgave up on the ole T.U. years back. Its a shame that locally it has to be the way that it is. Good thread by the way!


----------

